
Bubonic Plague Found in Oregon Teenager - Amorymeltzer
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/31/us/bubonic-plague-oregon.html
======
exhilaration
It's not that uncommon:
[http://www.cdc.gov/plague/maps/](http://www.cdc.gov/plague/maps/)

